# Deer Creek 5/2/19



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Got out this morning from around 7am-noon. Thank God for GPS!!! The fog was THICK! Took me some time to get to my first spot because of it, obviously being super cautious. Posted up shallow with the boat and cast out my minnie and bobber. Before I could pick up my jig pole my bobber disappears. Set the hook on a big bull gill, not the targeted species but skunk is already gone. Re bait and cast out again, same result, another gill... not mad but wanting crappie, I re-positioned my casts and start dipping brush with the jig. I fished around this cove and could not buy a bite of a crappie. On my way over in the fog I was marking big schools in about 17ft again so I head back out to open water and try to post up on the way point I marked. Caught 5 there in about 10 minutes, problem was they were all 7-8 inchers. At this point I am getting frustrated so I thought hey, cover some water. I brought my crank bait case just in case and I am glad I did. My old trusty jointed crank baits in Perch color came through once again. I set off to trolling around 1.5-1.7 and instantly started picking up fish of keeper size. I was running the boat from 13ft up to around 7ft of water picking off fish every few minutes and a few doubles included. Started catching some white bass in the mix and a few channel cats and a largemouth as well. Wish I could have started a little earlier on the trolling and stayed a little later after finding a decent strategy but I had to get home to get some sleep before the kids got home from school. Right at 13" was the biggest crappie and completely inhaled the crankbait sideways. Most of the crappies caught were full of eggs with big bellys on them. Talked to Lundy for a brief second as I trolled by him. Pleasure as always and Good luck this weekend!

Linebacker43


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice seeing you again, I caught bunches of crappie yesterday but really didn't find any concentrations of larger fish anywhere. It is difficult when there are so many small fish that are so aggressive. I fished one area in deep water that had over 100 crappie on my livescope at one time, all bunched up that would all race to the bait as quickly as you could drop it. They were all 4 - 9", I never caught a decent fish from that 30 min non stop attempt to catch a good crappie, I just left the area. It is amazing how many crappie that lake has in it and with all of the smaller fish there are plenty for years to come. I think Deerfarmer and Polebender already caught all of the good ones out of there earlier this year, there are none left.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Great reports, thanks guys!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Linebacker43 - If you need those Big Bull Bluegill removed out of your way, just send me the coordinates of the coves you want to fish. LOL


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Was out Tuesday lots of small crappie.did catch 3 over a pound in the 2 hrs we fished,got 31 total with only 7 keepers but released them all.3 big fish was all in 23 to 25 feet of water.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the update linebacker43.
Plan on hitting it Monday...


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

We went today 5/4 despite the rain we had a good day. Started trolling flickershads 90 - 110 ft back running up and down the same stretch of shoreline for a few hours. Landed about 30 keeping 10. We did the best in 11' to 14' of water, shallower or deep was meh. Bright Green and Yellow worked best, Chrome Clown did well too.

Got tired of trolling and got lunch and minnows and hit the same shore line with the same amount of luck, another 30 or so fish with 10 more keepers, though we did toss back fat females.

Minnow under a float 5ft feet down near shoreline brush.

Was a good day, despite the rain.

On a side note, I was trolling with rods and reels I bought on this site from Linebacker, the OP of this thread.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

How high/muddy was it OrangeMilk?


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

It was a little high, but not much. Not muddy where we were but stained.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks OM!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Thanks OM!!!


Kill em. Monday


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Kill em. Monday


Thanks pal...sure gonna try.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

We had the COCC tournament today at Deer Creek! Lots of fish caught and lots of big fish too! Water conditions are muddy up the creek, stained main lake! With tomorrow’s forecast you should have a great day if your fishing for crappies!


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

OrangeMilk said:


> On a side note, I was trolling with rods and reels I bought on this site from Linebacker, the OP of this thread.


Glad your getting a chance to put them to work and congrats on a good day!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

polebender said:


> We had the COCC tournament today at Deer Creek! Lots of fish caught and lots of big fish too! Water conditions are muddy up the creek, stained main lake! With tomorrow’s forecast you should have a great day if your fishing for crappies!


Thanks for the report polebender.
Yes sir...fishin for crappie.
You mind sayin if you guys were usin minnows or twisters tails?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Thanks for the report polebender.
> Yes sir...fishin for crappie.
> You mind sayin if you guys were usin minnows or twisters tails?


They dont use bait. Deerfarmer calls them in with this special chant... Polebender looks like hes casting but is actually doing a special dance to welcome the crappie..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> They dont use bait. Deerfarmer calls them in with this special chant... Polebender looks like hes casting but is actually doing a special dance to welcome the crappie..


That figures!!!
I know he does somethin special the way he slays em.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Thanks for the report polebender.
> Yes sir...fishin for crappie.
> You mind sayin if you guys were usin minnows or twisters tails?


Sorry, just seen this. We used jigs and plastics tipped with a minnow. But we also caught them just casting jigs. You should be able to catch them any way. Even just minnow and bobber too.
If you slowtroll you can catch lots in the Harding Cabin Bay.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

polebender said:


> Sorry, just seen this. We used jigs and plastics tipped with a minnow. But we also caught them just casting jigs. You should be able to catch them any way. Even just minnow and bobber too.
> If you slowtroll you can catch lots in the Harding Cabin Bay.


Thank You polebender.
We did catch a bunch today in Harding Cabin Bay. Also on the rip rap by the spillway. Used minnows/slip bobber, jigs/twister tails and flicker shads. Even caught some on some small 3" paddle tails/jigs. Place is just loaded with crappie.
Marked some nice,bigger fish on schools of baitfish at 16-22ft up by the spillway in 25fow as well. Most likely saugeye.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I am hoping to get back out Wed. morning, time permitting. Congrats on a great day Fastwater.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

linebacker43 said:


> I am hoping to get back out Wed. morning, time permitting. Congrats on a great day Fastwater.


Thanks linebacker43.
It was a great day indeed.
And you can bet when I go back I will be a bit better prepared in the way of baits/tackle for the eyes.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deerfarmer and I just got back from Deer Creek. We caught lots and lots of crappies today but the size wasn’t there. We caught some really nice fish but not as many as on Sunday! We had a great time catching today though!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^ Found the same as far as size goes when we went Monday polebender. Every now and again we would pull a nice fish but most were around the 8-9" range. 
Still had a great day for sure!
Gonna head out shortly and see what today brings.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Didn't get a chance to post yesterday. Got out for a quick 3hr boat trip from 7am-10am. Had a decent day for the time out. Same program as the other day but switched colors to fire tiger on both rods. Caught crappie, white bass, and 3 eyes. Seemed to be slow at first, not sure if the cooler night air had the water down a bit but picked up as the sun got over the water. Sorry for the brief report! Good luck if you get out!

Linebacker43


----------

